

Fail Early, Fail Often - bootload
http://www.theconvergingnetwork.com/2008/02/fail-early-fail.html

======
akkartik
Book recommendation: the dip ([http://www.amazon.com/Dip-Little-Book-Teaches-
Stick/dp/15918...](http://www.amazon.com/Dip-Little-Book-Teaches-
Stick/dp/1591841666))

